# Der Mönch und seine möglichen Skillungen



## Fedaykin (6. Juni 2012)

So liebe Forenteilnehmer,

da bereits im allgemeinen Diablo 3 Bereich fleißig über die unterschiedlichen Mönch-Skillungen existiert wurde, möchte ich diese Diskussion gerne in diesen Bereich verlagern, denn hier gehört es rein.

Wenn jemand Hilfe braucht, seine Skillung diskutieren möchte oder einfach nur ein paar Stat-Fragen klären möchte, kann er dies hier gerne tun.

Bitte bedenkt einen wichtigen Punkt: es gibt nicht die "bread & butter" Skillung für den Mönch, es gibt unterschiedliche Spielweisen, unterschiedliche Skillungen und unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen. Daher bitte ich euch die einzelnen Forenteilnehmer, welche ihre Skillung hier posten, nicht zu diffamieren oder schlecht zu reden. Seht es als Anstoß für eine ordentliche Diskussion.

Viel Spass und viel Erfolg mit dem Mönch

Scytale


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Juni 2012)

Ich werde hier einfach mal den Anfang machen. Mein Mönch ist Level 52 und ich bin Momentan im ersten Akt von Hölle unterwegs. Ich spiel ihn als Abwechslung vom meinem Hexendoktor, wenn mir Inferno grade wieder zu frustig wird 
Bin meistens mit nem DH unterwegs und hab den Char deswegen zu großen Teilen auf defensive Aspekte ausgelegt.

Mein Build


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Hier mein Build für derzeit Hölle Akt 2 (Level 58). Ich probier zwischendurch immer mal andere Varianten, bin aber bisher immer zu dem Build zurück. Den Verbündeten tausch ich je nach Situation gegen mehr CC (Lichtblitz z.B.). Der Tritt kostet nicht soviel wie die Glocke und ist dadurch öfter spammbar, wodurch man nicht auf die 100 mehr GK angewiesen ist.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juni 2012)

Wichtig ist nicht so der Build, sondern: gear gear gear

Kam mit 1k dps und halbwegs Zeug in Hölle, und bekam garnichts down... Waffe gedroppt, Zweihand, einfach mal doppelte DPS und dann gings. Jetzt Akt 2 ist es relativ gesittet. "Must-have" ist eigentlich relativ, aber Serentiy (mit Healglyphe) nutz ich sehr oft. Mittlerweile ich Blinding Flash (längere Dauer) auch, vorher in Nightmare wars egal.

Mein Link Level 54 Act 2 Hell


----------



## Uratak (8. Juni 2012)

Mönch Tank Level 60

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/monk#WgXfYQ!deU!ZYbYYc

Attribute = Geschicklichkeit > Vitalität
Sockel = Geschicklichkeit | Im Kopf % mehr Leben

Wonach sortiere ich Rüstungen?
Feuerwiederstand > Geschicklichkeit > Leben weiterhin hilfreich sind Wiederstände gegen alle Schadensarten sowie %-Leben.

Ringe & Amulette
Feuerwiederstand > Geschicklichkeit > Leben pro Treffer > Angriffstempo > Leben = Kritische Trefferchance

Waffen
Schaden > Leben pro Treffer > Leben pro DPS > Geschicklichkeit > Angriffstempo


Inferno im Co-op und selten Solo unterwegs. Aktuell Akt 3 angetestet. Die Glyphe mit Beweglichkeit = Rüstung bewusst entfernt. Mit zwei Einhandwaffen unterwegs. 15% Ausweichen sind mehr Wert als ein Schild und die resultierende Rüstung aus der Beweglichkeit.


----------



## Roperi69 (10. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Mönch Tank Level 60
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...XfYQ!deU!ZYbYYc






Hallo Uratak. Ich finde die Tank Skillung zwar unheimlich zäh in der Spielweise, sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sie hat mir an einer Stelle wo ich nicht mehr voran kam mehr als gute Dienste geleistet. Ich habe die mal frech 1:1 kopiert. Danke für diesen Tip.


----------



## Yinj (11. Juni 2012)

Also ich Spiel meinen Mönch atm so:
Lilianna

Bin zurzeit Hell Act1. Macht ziemlich Fun die Kombo. Die Kettenreaktion geht zurzeit ziemlich gut ab. Größere Mob Gruppen fallen schnell um und ich bekomm nicht extrem viel dmg. Beim "Glocken" (DDD) skill Spiel ich entweder mit der AOE Rune, oder mit der Single rune (die 1.).

Bei den stats schau ich auf:
Geschicklichkeit > Attack Speed > Vitalität > Armor 

Vampier, Gold, Spirit stats sind auch gerne gesehen DD

Waffen 2x Einhand


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> 15% Ausweichen sind mehr Wert als ein Schild und die resultierende Rüstung aus der Beweglichkeit.



Da scheiden sich die Geister. Was lohnt mehr? 2x 1Handwaffen oder eine 1Handwaffe und ein Schild. Was gewinnst du durch die 2 1Handwaffen? 15% mehr ausweichen und leicht erhöhter Schaden. Was verlierst du? Rüstung, Vita, Resis, Blockchance. Aktuell (Akt 2 Inferno, stehe vor Belial) stellt sich dich Frage bei mir nicht. Ich laufe mit Schild rum. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Ausweichen ist leider nicht so "berechenbar" wie Resi+Rüstung.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Juni 2012)

Und ein kleines Update.

Nachdem ich selbst mit Schild, knapp 1k Resis und 6k Rüstung immer noch auf die Mütze bekomme, habe ich mal mein Equip (weg mit dem Schild und rein mit den 2 1Handwaffen) und meine Skillung nebst Spielweise angepasst. Gehe jetzt auf LoH und habe, mit den restlichen Fähigkeiten zur Lebensgewinnung, 2,1k HP pro Sekunde und dazu eine Ausweichskillung womit ich "buffed" auf knapp 65%-70% Ausweichen komme. Geht gut. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Machen denn 2x 1H bei Dir soviel mehr Schaden? Als ich meinen Schild mal gegen eine 2. 1H (die gleichwertig zur 1. war) getauscht hatte war der Schadenzuwachs so derart minimal, dass ich richtig gehend erschrocken war ob des abartigen Missverhältnisses zwischen Senkung der Defensive gegenüber dem Schadenszugewinn. Seither geb ich den Schild nicht mehr her.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Machen denn 2x 1H bei Dir soviel mehr Schaden? Als ich meinen Schild mal gegen eine 2. 1H (die gleichwertig zur 1. war) getauscht hatte war der Schadenzuwachs so derart minimal, dass ich richtig gehend erschrocken war ob des abartigen Missverhältnisses zwischen Senkung der Defensive gegenüber dem Schadenszugewinn. Seither geb ich den Schild nicht mehr her.



Der Schadenszuwachs war, wie du richtig anmerkst, minimal. Lediglich 2k. Bedenke aber den massigen LoH den ich dadurch gewonnen habe und die völlig neue Ausrichtung auf den Wert "Ausweichen". Mal sehen wie Belial hiermit geht.


----------



## connor0501 (13. Juni 2012)

Kurze allgemeine Frage hierzu.
Mein Mönch ist jetzt LVL 42 ..... jaja, ich weiss, ich bin nicht der schnellste .... :-)
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Fähigkeiten bzw. den Runen die man beim Levelaufstieg hinzu bekommt. Sind die Immer besser als die welche man bisher hatte? d.h. ist es sinnvoll nach einem LVL-Aufstieg auf die neu freigeschaltenen Fähigkeiten und Runen umzuswitchen oder sollte man bei den bleiben die zur Spielweise passen?

Danke
  Connor


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juni 2012)

connor0501 schrieb:


> Kurze allgemeine Frage hierzu.
> Mein Mönch ist jetzt LVL 42 ..... jaja, ich weiss, ich bin nicht der schnellste .... :-)
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Fähigkeiten bzw. den Runen die man beim Levelaufstieg hinzu bekommt. Sind die Immer besser als die welche man bisher hatte? d.h. ist es sinnvoll nach einem LVL-Aufstieg auf die neu freigeschaltenen Fähigkeiten und Runen umzuswitchen oder sollte man bei den bleiben die zur Spielweise passen?
> 
> ...



Und hier wieder die klassische Aussage: "Das kommt darauf an"

Man kann aber pauschal nicht sagen, dass die "neueren" Runen besser oder schlechter sind als die vorherigen. Es kommt immer auf deine Spielweise an. Ich z.B. spiele aktuell mit den Donnerfäusten und der Ausweichrune. Beileibe nicht die neueste Rune, aber zu meiner aktuellen Spielweise passt es perfekt.

Und auf deinem Level ist noch völlig egal mit welcher Skillung du rumläufst. Ab dem ersten Inferno Akt sollte man sich langsam aber sicher mit den unterschiedlichen Skillungsmöglichkeiten auseinandersetzen.

so long


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

connor0501 schrieb:


> Sind die Immer besser als die welche man bisher hatte?


Ah, eine gute Frage. Und erstaunlich dass die noch nicht öfter kam. Es erscheint so dadurch, dass sie erst mit steigendem Level nach und nach freigeschalten werden und man ja denkt "je höher desto besser". Aber wie Scytale schon sagt, kann und darf man das nicht pauschalisieren. Viele Runen sind (Gott sei Dank) sinnvoll und können guten Gewissens eingesetzt werden. Dabei gibt es mehrere Sichtweisen. Zum einen natürlich wie Du selbst spielst, also eher defensiv, offensiv oder eine gute Mischung aus beidem. Zum anderen kann man die Talente und Runen natürlich auch na die Erfordernisse eines Bosskampfes anpassen. Ich würde aber schon sagen, dass es sich lohnt, auch auf Deinem Level rumzuprobieren. Meist findet man dann recht schnell geeignete Skills, die man für sich als passend erachtet. Ein wenig Probieren hat aber noch nie geschadet.

Erst auf 60 solltest Du Dich dann vorsichtig sein beim umskillen, da Du sonst jedes Mal den "Mut der Nephalem"-Buff verlierst. Kurze Erklärung was der macht: "Tötest du seltene und Champion-Gruppen erhältst du nicht nur wertvolle Beute, sondern auch einen Stärkungszauber, der Magiefund und Goldfund erhöht. Zudem lassen Bosse zusätzliche Beute fallen, während der Stärkungszauber aktiv ist. Er erlischt jedoch, solltest du eine Fertigkeit, eine Fertigkeitsrune oder eine passive Fähigkeit ändern oder das Spiel verlassen."


----------



## connor0501 (13. Juni 2012)

Verstanden, Danke für Eure Antworten und Tipps.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juni 2012)

Puh, ein ewiges hin und her.

Ich habe mich mal davon verabschiedet lediglich meine def-stats zu pushen und gehe mittlerweile wieder auf etwas Schaden. Wieder mit Schild un 1Handwaffe. Skillung auch angepasst und so schnetzelt es sich eigentlich ganz gut durch den 2. Akt. Belial lag endlich, nach langem hin und her, Akt 3 ist aber, wie erwartet, eine Qual.

Nachdem ich mir einige Videos von einzelnen Mönchen angesehen habe, welche mit "lediglich" knapp 800 Resi rumlaufen und damit Diablo auf Inferno legen, bin ich mit meinen knapp 500 Resi erstmal ganz gut bedient. Jetzt sehe ich erstmal zu, dass meine HP und mein Schaden steigt. Der Rest kommt dann von selbst.

Nachdem ich nun mehrere Varianten getestet habe, u.a. die 2Handvariante, die 2x 1Handvariante und die Variante mit Schild und 1Hand, tendiere ich zum Schild. Die verlorenen Werte mit zwei Waffen merkt man schon sehr deutlich. Und mit knapp 8k Rüstung flutscht es auch besser. Mit der Spielweise einer 2Handwaffe komme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht. Man muss massig IAS hochbringen um auch nur ansatzweise ordentliche Schadenszahlen fahren zu können, sehr deprimierend.

Wie läuft es bei euch?


----------



## Theopa (18. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir einige Videos von einzelnen Mönchen angesehen habe, welche mit "lediglich" knapp 800 Resi rumlaufen und damit Diablo auf Inferno legen, bin ich mit meinen knapp 500 Resi erstmal ganz gut bedient. Jetzt sehe ich erstmal zu, dass meine HP und mein Schaden steigt. Der Rest kommt dann von selbst.



Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass der Unterschied zwischen 500 und 800 extrem große sein kann. Nehmen wir mal 600 und 900 (das kenne ich die Zahlenwerte  ) als Vergleich: 
600 Resi sind 66% Absorb, 900 sind 75%. Wenn dich also ein Mob trifft, bekommst du von einem 10k (nach Rüstung) Hit 3400 bzw. 2500 Schaden rein. Wenn du jetzt 20 Schläge abbekommst bist du bei 600 Resi definitiv tot (68000 Schaden), bei 900 könntest du noch gut am Leben sein (50000 Schaden). 

Ich habe bei Mönchen selten unter 700-800 Resis gesehen, vor allem da man als Mönch wohl am einfachsten und billigsten an hohe Werte kommt.


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mal so ne allgemeine Frage. Mein Mönch ist jetzt schon 56 (damn!!! D) und mache ~5k DPS. Ist das okay oder wenig für das lvl? Bin gerade Hell Akt2 mitte ca. 

Meine restlichen stats sind:
- ~15k Life
- ~4k Armor
- ~45 Resi (überall)
- ~45& Ausweichen


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juni 2012)

Das ist normaler Standard, hatte ich auch so in etwa. Du kannst es natürlich noch weit verbessern, indem Du Dir eine 60er Waffe mit verringerten Stufenanforderungen holst. Das erleichtert einiges doch sehr, grad so manche Championgruppe. Wenn Du allerdings so klar kommst dann wart ruhig bis 60 und hol Dir dann was Neues, selbst mit einer 700 DpS-Waffe geht Dein Schaden dann sprunghaft über 10k. Wie Du im AH billig an eine halbwegs vernünftige Waffe kommst hab ich ja kurz im Guide-Bereich erörtert.

Edit: Ich find die Resis mit 45 schon arg niedrig, auch in Hell. Aber ich kenne auch die Drop-Probleme.


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

xD Gut um das Problem mit der Resi zu verringern, Spiel ich jetzt mit folgender Skillung:
Skillung

Beim Mantra der Heilung hab ich die Rune drin mit der ich Pro Schlag xxx an Heal bekomme (ka warum es die net im Callculator gibt).


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Beim Mantra der Heilung hab ich die Rune drin mit der ich Pro Schlag xxx an Heal bekomme (ka warum es die net im Callculator gibt).


Die hatte ich auch mal probiert, aber trotz hoher Angriffsgeschwindigkeit kam mir die Heilung doch irgendwie sehr gering vor. Und ich hab mit 24k Life nicht übermäßig viel Leben, was es hochzuheilen gilt. Für passive Heilung hab ich darum seit jeher "Transzendenz", das leistet auch auf 60 noch gute Dienste. Einige "Fegende Tritte" (bei mir auf der rechten Maustaste) und die Lebenskugel ist fast wieder voll, gute Sache. "Eins mit der Welt" (Angleichung der Resis) hab ich zugunsten von "Die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe packen" weggelassen, da ich das Gefühl hab sonst physisch wesentlich mehr auf die Goschn zu kriegen als durch Elementarschaden. Da ist mir der doppelt so hohe Rüstungswert lieber, zumal er sich mit meinem Schild ergänzt. Bei einem Ausweichbuild macht das natürlich weniger Sinn.

Was viele nicht mitnehmen ist "Gesang der Resonanz". Das ist bei mir Pflicht, ohne das fühlt sich der Mönch in meinen Augen unrund an, da er im Gegensatz zum DH keinen einzigen Punkt Geisteskraft außerhalb des Kampfes regeneriert. Mit "Gesang" kann ich grad vor Bossen oder Champ-Gruppen warten bis die GK wieder voll ist und dann mit Specials gleich gezielt einsteigen. Habs schon paarmal ohne probiert, aber mich einfach zu sehr dran gewöhnt und reuig stets wieder darauf gewechselt.^^


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was viele nicht mitnehmen ist "Gesang der Resonanz". Das ist bei mir Pflicht, ohne das fühlt sich der Mönch in meinen Augen unrund an, da er im Gegensatz zum DH keinen einzigen Punkt Geisteskraft außerhalb des Kampfes regeneriert. Mit "Gesang" kann ich grad vor Bossen oder Champ-Gruppen warten bis die GK wieder voll ist und dann mit Specials gleich gezielt einsteigen. Habs schon paarmal ohne probiert, aber mich einfach zu sehr dran gewöhnt und reuig stets wieder darauf gewechselt.^^



Hatte ich früher auch drin, aber wieder rausgenommen. Ich hatte mich auch zu sehr daran gewöhnt, aber, spätestens ab Akt II, gemerkt, dass mir einfach ein wichtiger passiver Slot fehlte. Dafür ist mir Gesang der Resonanz einfach zu "schwach". Wenn ich vor einem Boss (nach einem Wipe natürlich) stehe, reicht meine GK um das Mantra zu zünden und eine weitere defensive Fähigkeit, entweder die Heilung, die Immunität oder der Lichtblitz. Das reicht vollkommen und in ein paar Schlägen bin ich wieder voll. Dafür ist mir der passive Slot einfach zu wichtig.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

Hab ich halt auch schon oft gedacht. Aber trotzdem immer wieder nach diversen Änderungen diese Fähigkeit reingenommen. Auch im Kampf kommt so eine flüssigere Geisteskrafterzeugung zustande. Nenn es Einbildung, aber für mich spielt sich der Mönch damit flüssiger also ohne. Und bisher fiel auch alles um, nicht immer im 1. Versuch aber auf SC muss es das ja auch gar nicht. Ich würde mir ja eine Angleichung an den DH/ den WoW-Jäger wünschen. Also dass man GK aktiv auffrischen kann und es auch von allein langsam nach oben tickt. Ich weiß, dann wäre Gesang als Passivskill nutzlos (die 7 Minuten für Mantras sind weitgehend irrelevant), aber ein schöner Gedanke wäre es schon.


----------



## Yinj (19. Juni 2012)

Habs jetzt schon in ein paar Guides gesehen, das man die Resis und die Armor (%) gleich halten sollte. Damit man nicht zuviel von dem einen bekommt. Der ist eig okay durch die Rune. Wenn da noch was durch Items dazukommt und du so ca 500-1000 life/hit bekommst und ~2 Hits/sec hast. Und da du mim Mönch eh mehrere Gegner treffen kannst (mit der Vortex) healst dich schon gut.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hab ich halt auch schon oft gedacht. Aber trotzdem immer wieder nach diversen Änderungen diese Fähigkeit reingenommen. Auch im Kampf kommt so eine flüssigere Geisteskrafterzeugung zustande. Nenn es Einbildung, aber für mich spielt sich der Mönch damit flüssiger also ohne. Und bisher fiel auch alles um, nicht immer im 1. Versuch aber auf SC muss es das ja auch gar nicht. Ich würde mir ja eine Angleichung an den DH/ den WoW-Jäger wünschen. Also dass man GK aktiv auffrischen kann und es auch von allein langsam nach oben tickt. Ich weiß, dann wäre Gesang als Passivskill nutzlos (die 7 Minuten für Mantras sind weitgehend irrelevant), aber ein schöner Gedanke wäre es schon.



Darauf kommt es doch an. Du kommst mit der Skillung zurecht, die Mobs liegen im Dreck! Ist doch alles super.


----------



## Theopa (19. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Habs jetzt schon in ein paar Guides gesehen, das man die Resis und die Armor (%) gleich halten sollte. Damit man nicht zuviel von dem einen bekommt.



Man müsste jetzt einmal genau ausrechnen wie genau die Werte jeweils skalieren, zuzüglich jeweiliger Fähigkeiten, Runen, etc. Dennoch würde ich sagen, dass diese Aussage zwar warscheinlich mathematisch korrekt, in der Praxis aber nicht ganz richtig ist. 

Ein Beispiel: 100k Dmg mit 75%(Rüstung)/75%(Resistenzen) ergeben 6250 Schaden die man kassiert. Mit 66,6%/80% sind es 6800. 
Damit wäre zwar die "Ausgeglichene" Variante besser, sie würde aber davon ausgehen, dass man bei einem Gewinn von 300 Resistenzen (900->75% auf 1200 ->80%) auch einen Verlust von über 8,3% Rüstung in Kauf nehmen müsste, was ziemlich genau 3000 (!) Rüstung entspricht.
Das sollte eigentlich nie der Fall sein, selbst wenn man einen sehr hohen +Rüstung - Wert (sagen wir mal 300) gegen eher mittelmäßige Resistenzen austauscht (um die 60) steht das Verhältnis immer noch bei 1/5 und nicht bei 1/10.

Ich würde also mal sagen: Resistenzen und Rüstung sind jeweils sehr gute Stats, Resistenzen sind aber (vor allem als Mönch) leichter zu steigern und damit wohl etwas effektiver.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (20. Juni 2012)

also ich spiel meinen monk in inferno so :

http://eu.battle.net...gXhj!ZXU!ccYbac

da kommt basis dps x1.18 x1.15 also komm ich schonmal mit 13k oder so (kA wieviel genau) auf 17k+ und mit den 30%+ vom blind sinds lustigerweise 27k max da stehn die mobs aktI nicht lange, den blind nehm ich auch so gerne mal als dmg push, kann leider nur aktI mitreden aber da man ab akt II eh nur mit wirklich gutem gear am mob stehn kann ist deadly reach sowieso pflicht wiso also nicht dmg max spielen ^^

iwo fehlt mir noch ein ordentlicher gk drain aber wenns knapp wird reichen die 80% dodge mit mantra spam schon gut aus, der heal ist eher dauerhaft auf cd wegen dmg buff und wenns wirklich knapp wird, einfach 4 sek bubble ^^ earth ally einfach wegen 10% mehr life + der spott hat mir schon öfter den arsch gerettet als mir lieb ist ^^ einfach schaun das kein mob an einen rankommt und falls doch is der build so gebaut das man genug hits fressen kann bis der mob ins gras beißt, und ja sorc halt wegen rüssi/resi btw ^^

zuvor hell mit crippling wave + concussion gespielt da kommt kaum dmg hab genau 1 elite pack geskippt bis inferno und das war ein champ mit unverwundbaren dienern, verseucht und frost + vom mob her so ein akt4 range dreck mit mörser+void und tele.... da bin ich verrückt geworden....


edit sagt einfach mal im ah 1h waffe 60-60 life per hit 600 geschick und crit dmg eingeben und sofortkauf je nach geschmackt mal auf 100k - 200k setzten wenn man hell durch hat ^^ sollten dann einige ganz passable waffen auftauchen und die 600 loh bringen schon einiges ^^


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Man müsste jetzt einmal genau ausrechnen wie genau die Werte jeweils skalieren, zuzüglich jeweiliger Fähigkeiten, Runen, etc. Dennoch würde ich sagen, dass diese Aussage zwar warscheinlich mathematisch korrekt, in der Praxis aber nicht ganz richtig ist.
> 
> Ein Beispiel: 100k Dmg mit 75%(Rüstung)/75%(Resistenzen) ergeben 6250 Schaden die man kassiert. Mit 66,6%/80% sind es 6800.
> Damit wäre zwar die "Ausgeglichene" Variante besser, sie würde aber davon ausgehen, dass man bei einem Gewinn von 300 Resistenzen (900->75% auf 1200 ->80%) auch einen Verlust von über 8,3% Rüstung in Kauf nehmen müsste, was ziemlich genau 3000 (!) Rüstung entspricht.
> ...



Naja ich denke Rüstung sollte immer größer sein, weil Rüstung immer den einkommenden Schaden Reduziert. Die Resi greift halt je nach Schadenstyp.

Beide Stats kannst du sehr gut aufbauen mit den passiven Fähigkeiten.

Jetzt hast noch 1000 Life/Hit und en Attackspeed (jetzt mit 1.0.3 vllt nicht mehr) 2,0+ dann wird aus ca. 6000 Dmg 4000 Dmg.


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juni 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit IAS aus? Geht man nun immer noch auf IAS bei den Waffen? lässt man es gänzlich sein? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Naja IAS is wegen dem Nerf kein schlechter Wert mehr. Man braucht nur mehr Rüstung mit IAS als vorher.^^

IAS Waffe ausgetauscht mit einer Waffe die +WeapDmg% hat, 1,5k Dps mehr. Das was ich durch den NErf verloren habe wieder reingeholt.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Naja IAS is wegen dem Nerf kein schlechter Wert mehr. Man braucht nur mehr Rüstung mit IAS als vorher.^^
> 
> IAS Waffe ausgetauscht mit einer Waffe die +WeapDmg% hat, 1,5k Dps mehr. Das was ich durch den NErf verloren habe wieder reingeholt.




Bei wieviel Schlägen pro Sekunde bist du denn wenn ich mal so frech fragen darf. Ich dümpel mit 1,8 Schlägen pro Sekunde rum und empfinde es bereits als langsam. Wenn ich meine Waffe, mit mittlerweile nur mehr 8% IAS, austausche und mir eine ohne IAS hole, bin ich nachher nur noch bei 1,4 Schlägen pro Sekunde....macht das dann noch Sinn?


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auf ca 1,4. Vor dem Patch hatte ich 2,3! Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Dmg ist trotzdem wieder hoch gegangen danke der neuen Waffe, aber mein Heal is weniger geworden (Life/Hit).


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ich bin auf ca 1,4. Vor dem Patch hatte ich 2,3! Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Dmg ist trotzdem wieder hoch gegangen danke der neuen Waffe, aber mein Heal is weniger geworden (Life/Hit).



Im Umkehrschluss sollte man dann also auf Schaden gehen, wie du geschrieben hast u.a. über +%Waffenschaden und weniger auf IAS mit verbundenem LpH setzen und im Gegensatz die Rüstung hochbringen?

Das würde, meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach, Sinn machen. Korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Ja so hab ichs mir auch gedacht. Life/Hit ist zwar immernoch ein guter Wert, aber bei 500L/P hast du dich vor dem Patch mit 1000 gehealt.


----------



## Nippellus (13. Januar 2013)

Hi

Hir mal meine Skillung mit der ich absolut gut zurecht komme auf lvl 60.

http://eu.battle.net...50/hero/2247342


----------

